# Pittsy's Official DW Soft 99 Kiwami review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Soft 99 Kiwami review*

Firstly i would like to say thanks to Whizzer for sending me a little pot of Kiwami to try out.

I think that most people have heard of the Soft99 range of products by now but if you have been hiding under a rock for the last couple of years please have a look here: http://nipponshine.com/

I personally used Fusso as my winter protection last year and it faired really well but i will say that in the wrong conditions it was a bit hard to remove and it really doesn't smell that good so its going to be interesting to see what the new wax/coating in the Soft99 range fairs.

*The Product:*

Normally at this point i wold comment on the packaging but as i have not see a retail product yet i will have to leave that one....

But onto the wax itself.... The wax is white in colour and is really soft with an almost oily texture. It smells a bit like furniture polish which is a huge improvement on the smell of Fusso:thumb:

*Nipponshine say:*
*"Kiwami" Extreme gloss wax 200g

The Extreme gloss wax is the newest Soft99 wax combining the latest state of art technology. This product combines high glossy polymer and carnauba which strikes a good balance between decent durability as well as gloss.

Comes in two version, choose accordingly to your needs!

The Light version will creates transparent glossy finish

The Dark version will creates deep and dark shiny finish

What comes in the box?
-Retail packaging 200g
- Wax applicator

- See more at: http://nipponshine.com/shop/wax/kiwami-extreme-gloss-hybrid-wax-dark-200g/#sthash.b7m67FZ2.dpuf
*

So that all sounds good but presented me with a problem, i was working on a black car and wasn't sure if i had the 'Light' or 'Dark' version, so i am not sure what the results will be like but I don't think my paint is going to fall off so apologies if i am using the wrong one 

*The Method:*

The old X Trail was looking a little grubby after a couple of weeks without a wash so a maintenance wash was in order.



The panels were then dried leaving a clean finish.



I wanted to create a nice clean surface for application so i gave the panels a light cleansing polish by hand to prepare the panels.



I always struggle with these panel pots applicator wise so went for the smallest applicator i had. This was then slightly dampened and as much of the water squeezed out as possible.



The 1st swipe in the pot revealed the soft nature of the wax and loaded up the applicator really well, the wax was then applied to the panels in small circular motions and the 1st panel was coated in no time at all.

The wax went on really easily with no grabbing at all, it was more like rubbing suntan lotion on rather than a wax which was really nice and made the whole coating process a pleasure:thumb:



The recommended curing time was 15 to 20 mins so i set a timer for 15 mins and found that when the timer had elapsed i had finished the entire car (great timing:thumb...



A quick swipe test on the panel revealed that 15 minutes was just about right so buffing operations could commence.

Now Just out of shot i had a bottle of QD waiting even though the temperature was about 15deg and it was over cast (I have had a few problems with Fusso before).

I am pleased to report that at no point did i feel the need for a squirt of QD, the wax was an absolute doddle to remove using a soft MF cloth. I would like to add that there was a fair amount of white dust residue but this was soon dusted away:thumb:

Standing back and admiring the finish i think there was no darkening to the paint just a clean, really slick feeling finish that looked great. It didn't look like the rich Nuba finish you get from a wax or did it look as sterile as a coating, it was kind of somewhere in between



I was pretty impressed to be honest:thumb:

*Price: *
£19.99 for a 200ml pot and is available from here :http://nipponshine.com/shop/wax/kiwami-extreme-gloss-hybrid-wax-dark-200g/

Thinking about value for a second, 200ml of wax at 20 sheets is pretty good especially when you consider that i used less than 15ml on the entire car so you would get in excess of 13 applications or more from the tin (I probably over apply a bit tbh)

*Would i use it again?:*

On this question its going to be tentative yes... If the durability is similar to Fusso then its gonna be a winner.

I would also like to find out if i used the correct colour version and if not try the right one to see if there are any differences.

*Conclusion:*

Soft99 Kiwami is a really easy to apply wax/sealant which is equally easy to remove, it doesnt smell to bad either.
It seems to me that with Kiwami Soft99 have addressed the issues i found with Fusso and for me have made a better product (durability assumed)

For £19.99 its got to be worth a go and certainly stands up against some of the competition.

Oh and i case you thought i had forgotten....



The beading is top banana too :wave:

*Thanks for reading *


----------

